# Wingless TT's



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

Whose done it? And or has pics of rear spoiler removed??


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Despoiled plus Votex 4-piece kit.

cheers.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Do it.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

IMO, :thumbdown:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

My TT is wingless:


----------



## Peff (Dec 12, 2012)

The wing was put on there to serve a purpose, unless you have something else to sit your back end down at high speeds leave it on


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

I thought the wing was part of the control arm recall?



http://www.automotive.com/audi/tt/2000/recalls/t3-12-2-1/


Recall Date:
NOV 10, 1999
Component:
SUSPENSION:FRONT:CONTROL ARM:LOWER ARM
Model Affected:
TT
Units Affected:
6200
Description

PASSENGER VEHICLES. IN SHARP HIGH SPEED TURNS OR ABRUPT LANE CHANGE MANEUVERS AT SPEEDS SUBSTANTIALLY ABOVE POSTED SPEED LIMITS, AND DEPENDING UPON ROAD CONDITIONS, PRECISE STEERING RESPONSE MAY BE DEMANDED TO RETAIN DIRECTIONAL STABILITY.
Consequence

IN THE EVENT CONTROL IS LOST, A CRASH MAY OCCUR RESULTING IN INJURY.
Remedy

DEALERS WILL REPLACE THE FRONT STABILIZERS IN FRONT DRIVE AUDI TT'S AND THE FRONT AND REAR STABILIZERS IN AUDI TT'S EQUIPPED WITH QUATTRO DRIVE. A MODIFIED CONTROL ARM WILL BE INSTALLED IN FRONT TOGETHER WITH FIRMER SHOCK ABSORBERS IN FRONT AND REAR. IN ADDITION AUDI WILL INSTALL A REAR SPOILER.
Manufacturer

VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA,INC KX/ZX

Read more: http://www.automotive.com/audi/tt/2000/recalls/t3-12-2-1/#ixzz2O1QG7Osa[/QUOTE]


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Peff said:


> The wing was put on there to serve a purpose, unless you have something else to sit your back end down at high speeds leave it on


The primary purpose of the spoiler addition was to keep lawyers off audi's a$$. 

it was part of a package to keep autobahn-speed TTs from becoming airborn in europe. Yes, it helps create additional downforce at the back because it disrupts (spoils) the airflow over the top/back of the TT, but at US speeds on US highways (even low triple digits), it is not needed.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> I thought the wing was part of the control arm recall?


It was. Either yours was removed or never recalled. Do you have ESP? Check your control arm part numbers.


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

heres my contribution, i like it, may go for it :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

18T_BT said:


> I thought the wing was part of the control arm recall?





20v master said:


> It was. Either yours was removed or never recalled. Do you have ESP? Check your control arm part numbers.


As above, it was, for the 1998-2000 TTs. But, in the states it was not mandatory so several of the MY2000 models survived unspoiled. For the 2001 model year, all of our TTs came from the factory with the spoiler, control arms, and stability control.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

20v master said:


> It was. Either yours was removed or never recalled. Do you have ESP? Check your control arm part numbers.


I'll get under there and look to see if the control arms were replaced. Mine is a 2001, so maybe it was never done. I wonder if it's too late :sly:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I like the TT well enough without the ducktail (its not a "wing" at all) but prefer them with, it gives it more attitude but is still subdued, and I don't like the Beetle vibe the smooth rear hatch gives off...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

18T_BT said:


> I'll get under there and look to see if the control arms were replaced. Mine is a 2001, so maybe it was never done. I wonder if it's too late :sly:


Recall was well before the 2001 model line came out of the factory. An 01 without original spoiler is more rare than a whorehouse virgin. Just out of curiosity, what's the build date and 10th digit in VIN?


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

My old TT came wingless and ESP-less. It still had the newer control arms, though :-(. Build Date was summer 2000.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Peff said:


> The wing was put on there to serve a purpose, unless you have something else to sit your back end down at high speeds leave it on


Didn't know that! So, removing it would make my back end fly at speed? Great, I know what my next mod will be 



18T_BT said:


> I'll get under there and look to see if the control arms were replaced. Mine is a 2001, so maybe it was never done. *I wonder if it's too late* :sly:


I hope you're not thinking about getting the recalls mod done. The only that resulted from them, besides shaking away potential lawsuites, is watering down of the car's soul. The pre-recalled arms are gems that most owners spend money to emulate with metal spacers called Defcons.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

dmitry88 said:


> heres my contribution, i like it, may go for it :thumbup:


andrea and I in austria  good times!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I hope you're not thinking about getting the recalls mod done. The only that resulted from them, besides shaking away potential lawsuites, is watering down of the car's soul. The pre-recalled arms are gems that most owners spend money to emulate with metal spacers called Defcons.



Well, I'll have to get under there this weekend and look to see what was done. My car is uber rare maybe or just a 2000 with no recall. My vin 10th is Y. I'll have to check the build date.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> Well, I'll have to get under there this weekend and look to see what was done. My car is uber rare maybe or just a 2000 with no recall. My vin 10th is Y. I'll have to check the build date.


You never answered if it has ESP or not. That'll tell you if you was recalled or if a previous owner removed the wing.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

20v master said:


> You never answered if it has ESP or not. That'll tell you if you was recalled or if a previous owner removed the wing.



I'll have to take a look, can't remember right now if it has the button.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it sexy...yes. Does it serve a purpose...sort of. 
The quattro was added along with the wing standard to keep the arse planted. But in certain cases on high speed corners when you abruptly let off the gas you can feel the back try to slide out. Trust me for any normal hairdresser I can see why Audi added these


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> *The* *quattro* *was added* along with the wing standard *to keep the arse planted*. But in certain cases on high speed corners when you abruptly let off the gas you can feel the back try to slide out. Trust me for any normal hairdresser I can see why Audi added these


The quattro was added to keep the arse planted too? :laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> But in certain cases on high speed corners when you abruptly let off the gas you can feel the back try to slide out. Trust me for any normal hairdresser I can see why Audi added these


That's why all I've done other that Defcons to the suspension is the big rear sway. If you understand and anticipate lift off oversteer, it can be a pleasureable albeit illegal driving experience. The only issue is, I've been told, that I lift the inside rear wheel. That'll change on Friday when I finally drop it.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> The quattro was added to keep the arse planted too? :laugh:


You're having way too much fun today. :sly:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> That's why all I've done other that Defcons to the suspension is the big rear sway. If you understand and anticipate lift off oversteer, it can be a pleasureable albeit illegal driving experience. The only issue is, I've been told, that I lift the inside rear wheel. That'll change on Friday when I finally drop it.


You're officially a stance kid now! :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> You're having way too much fun today. :sly:


last day of work for the week, gotta make it fun so it goes by faster


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> The quattro was added to keep the arse planted too? :laugh:


Yup see... even when airborne the rear squats lower


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yup see... even when airborne the rear squats lower


too much squatting and arse-planting for me in one day James - unlike you, my dorm days are over


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> You're officially a stance kid now! :laugh:


not until he lowers it, then we can jack up his thread with "MOAR LOWZ" useless posts


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

18T_BT said:


> not until he lowers it, then we can jack up his thread with "MOAR LOWZ" useless posts


From someone like Adam, just the thought is enough for me! He should be doubling up on his flame suite right now. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> too much squatting and arse-planting for me in one day James - unlike you, my dorm days are over


Lucky :sly:


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

IMO, that recall was probably made especially for 180 fwd models, as they have worse weight distribution. 

If you own a 225, and it's been lowered at least 25-30mm, then it's ok (especially if you also have ESP).

I have a 225 that's been lowered 45mm at the rear from prefacelift height, without ESP and with MK1 arms. I can honestly say that car feels secure, even at 230-240km/h (on the speedo).


----------



## JimTT (Sep 8, 2003)

My car came with no spoiler and had MK1 control arms (and still does as I did not partake in the recall). I really like the look of a clean rear end (I was going to add something but won’t). Audi also added dead weight at least on FWD cars (diver side rear) and I have long since removed what has to be 50 plus pounds of cast steel. I have some friends in Europe and we talked about this a lot after the death of Peter Hommel, a former East German rally driver in 2000. There were about *five deaths *that I recall one involving the son of a well known German. Audi was under intense pressure to do something and we got the dead weight, sloppy control arms and spoiler as a result. At the time we all agreed that unless you drive at excessively high speeds there is no need for these changes and arguably even then not if you could handle a car. However Peter Hammel’s accident seems to contradict that last point; we will never really know exactly what caused that wreck.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> From someone like Adam, just the thought is enough for me! He should be doubling up on his flame suite right now. :laugh:


With 20mm front/25mm rear spacers and 245 tires, it'll probably sit right about where yours does.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> With 20mm front/25mm rear spacers and 245 tires, it'll probably sit right about where yours does.


You're a ricer! Mine is a bit out there too, but with screen names like Madmax or the Road_Warrior, I get away with it (oops, was I not suppose to say that? :what.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> You're a ricer! Mine is a bit out there too, but with screen names like Madmax or the Road_Warrior, I get away with it (oops, was I not suppose to say that? :what.


Banned in 3...2...1....


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

20v master said:


> You never answered if it has ESP or not. That'll tell you if you was recalled or if a previous owner removed the wing.



no ESP :thumbup:


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

I just wanted pics lol:facepalm:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I like where this thread went.

eace:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

No ESP doesn't meant it wasn't molested. DougLobue's TT has no ESP but the post-recall arms, boat anchor etc.

Best thing to do is to check the control arms or the swaybars diameter.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> No ESP doesn't meant it wasn't molested. DougLobue's TT has no ESP but the post-recall arms, boat anchor etc.
> 
> Best thing to do is to check the control arms or the swaybars diameter.



I'll check arms this weekend and can measure the sway. What boat anchor? Removing the front bumper was such a treat  Maybe I should start a build thread instead of posting here. I don't have much to show though yet....:facepalm:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Boat anchor is a ~35lb "ballast" behind the rear bumper support on the driver's side. Remove the rear bumper and ditch it. :thumbup: Max, I thought ESP was part of the recall, meaning if he had ESP, he had the recall. The fact that it's wingless and has no ESP would point to also having pre recall arms, but I don't know or care to know all the details of the recall as both my cars have wings and stupid arms and ESP.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Guess I'll throw my mix into the lot:

2000 180Q

No ESP

No Ballast

Has Wing

Front Control arms: 8NO 407 165/166 (post recall I believe)

Front Sway is ~20mm.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

mine is a 2000 has a wing but no esp button. just a blank spot.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

wingless....smingless


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Spoilerless V6..










Ballast Gone..









Steve


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Does a spoiler which doesnt require drilling or glueing exsist? Like, just attaching it to the edge of trunk lid...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Not that I've ever come across but you could always fab one up using an existing spoiler. Wouldn't be THAT difficult IMO


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> Not that I've ever come across but you could always fab one up using an existing spoiler. Wouldn't be THAT difficult IMO


I feel like the Projectzwo spoiler wouldn't.... but idk. 










I'd love a spoiler but don't want to ruin the hatch.

Steve- where was the ballast and what is it for? Just vibration dampening?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think the best way to do it would be to have a 1 piece that slides over the stock.


----------

